
Marissa Mayer’s New Startup Gets Lucky (a Lucky Building, That Is) - teklaperry
https://www.spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/start-ups/marissa-mayers-new-startup-gets-lucky-a-lucky-building-that-is
======
viyu
Loved her article, thanks for sharing

